# Baby Teeth...



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This may be a dumb question but I've never had a puppy before :brownbag: When a pup looses teeth do they loose ALL of them? I am trying to work Sophie's spay around a vacation that we have planned over the summer. I want to be sure that I can be with her in the days following the surgery. She will turn 6 months on May 7th. I was planning to have her spayed the third week of May but now I am hesitant because she has only lost the front four on top and bottom.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Larger breed puppies usually lose all their baby teeth on their own. It's toy breeds that have a problem. 

I've only heard of a few malts losing all of their baby teeth on their own. Most have to have a least a FEW pulled by the vet. Some people prefer to wait it out and let nature take its course, but if Sophie's going to be going under anesthesia anyway, why risk having to do it again 6 months-a year down the road? Plus, double sets of teeth can create lots of spaces for infection and I'm sure they're just uncomfortable for the pup (bonus: sometimes pulling the baby teeth can help clear up staining!) 

In the meantime, give her lots of chew toys, bully sticks, play tug of war with her...anything that can help her shed some of those teeth


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper lost all her baby teeth on her own, but not by 6 mos. She wasn't devoid of ALL baby teeth til about 8 mos, but I preferred waiting to see if she would lose them all on her own than jumping the gun and pulling them via the vet. Worked for me, but maybe not for everyone.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Nelson is 6.5 mos now. I am not sure if he has any more baby teeth left. I got quite a few of them. However, I know they have more adult teeth than baby teeth, like in the back. So I know all his front top and bottom teeth are adult now, and canines. But not sure about all the molars. I have gotten 2 of the molars. So I know 2 of them are. But not sure how many molars are still baby teeth, or just new adult teeth coming in, or if he has anymore to lose.

We never had any of our first Maltese's teeth pulled, I assume he lost all his on his own, he never had any problems with his teeth his whole life. I hope Nelson's are all out, or will fall out on their own. But I would talk to the vet about it.
Nelson hasn't lost any for a few weeks now. All his were coming out between 5-6 months.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- when Lacie was spayed (at 6 months) they had to pull 13 of her baby teeth. When Tilly was spayed (at 6 months) they only had to pull 4 of her baby teeth (all 4 canines).

Most toy breeds do have to have some of their baby teeth pulled at the time they are spayed or neutered. Sometimes it better to let the Vet pull the baby teeth so that the adult teeth come in properly.


----------

